# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الأدب الإسلامي >  من شعر حسن الحضري

## حسن الحضري

إن الأمور إذا لاحت عوائقــها ... أيقنت أن مداها غير مبلوغ
قد يعحز المرء وهْو الكفؤ عن أمل ... ويبلغ الأمر بَهْلٌ غير مرسوغ

----------


## الساري

بيتك الأول لو قرأه عنك أهل البرمجة العصبية أصحاب عبارات : أطلق المارد , و: حرر العفريت , و: أنت تستطيع ( كل ) شيء ) , و : ليس هناك ( مستحيل ) , فأظنهم سيقتلونك ! فهو عندهم وهن في العزيمة

أما بيتك الثاني فقد ظللت أطرب له لحسن جرسه وبهاء مقابلاته , وتعدد فروع معناه , وإجباره القارئ على أن يسبح مع خياله في مقارنات من شؤون الحياة متعددة الأنماط .

حقا قد أطربتني فقولك جزل العبارة , حسن الجرس , قوي الدلالة , ورائق عذب , أول ما قرأته أحسست أني أقرأ للمتنبي , والفرق أن المتنبي يزعم أن الصعاب لا تثني عن المطالب .
شكرا لهذه المتعة

----------

